# Valerian?



## `tash

.


----------



## wxolue

I used to take valerian root. Get valerian root extract. Not the plant. The plant can cause liver damage. I took the capsule. Im sure it would taste absolutely horrible either way haha.

Its a tranquilizer, so the best definition I can provide is that it relaxes you, and makes it so its much easier for you to relax yourself. I took what was recommended on the bottle. This stopped working, so I started taking more and more until I took four times the recommended dose once. I can honestly tell you, that for 30 minutes, I have never felt better in my life. Not to mention I could EASILY talk to a girl that usually gives me a lot of anxiety. There was absolutely 0 anxiety. I was free, confident, and I actually wanted to interact with people. A taste of the end of SA if you will. My supply ran out so I stopped taking it since I started developing a tolerance to it.


----------



## wxolue

`tash said:


> Hi wxolue,
> 
> Thank-you for your reply!  The Valerian I've got is 'Valeriana officinalis extract equiv. to dry root (2g) 2000mg', so that's the extract right? I didn't know the actual plant can cause liver damage. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Yeah, it does have a horrible smell and taste. (If I don't swallow it quickly) But it doesn't bother me much. Today, I took 6g of it (3 capsules with 2g valerian), and I think it actually worked!  Today, is probably one of my memorable 'good days'. I felt calmer, in control, not much negative thoughts, but I did feel anxious from time to time. But I think I did OK.
> 
> Wow, that's so great to hear.  So roughly, how much grams did you take on the day you felt really confident? And it only lasted for 30 mins?
> 
> Also, do I need to take it everyday for it to start working? I was actually thinking to only take it when I will be in situations that would heighten my anxiety. It's pricey and I only have 30 capsules.
> 
> There's another brand that has 100 capsules, but each capsule is only 500mg. So it still works out to be the same.
> 
> If you are, what medication/supplement are you now using for your anxiety?
> 
> Thanks again!


Ill go paragraph by paragraph.

Yes that is the valerian root you want. The FDA released a report that Valerian root may cause significant liver damage and because of this, its actually illegal in many European countries. However, since those laws have been passed, research has found that only the plant causes the liver damage. Companies that used to make valerian root thought that mixing the usually wasted plant part into the roots would be more cost effective. Thats why you have to be careful what kind you buy. Make sure it doesn't have the root.

The same things happened to me. It makes you feel more relaxed, and especially makes it easier for you to control your emotions.

One pill for my valerian stuff says 230mg Valerian root and 50mg Valerian root extract. Which means on the day I felt amazing i took 920mg of Valerian and 200mg of valerian root. Maybe the root is a lot more potent than the extract. Who knows. I would suggest you try upping the dose slowly until you get a desirable effect. Being in the state I was in was nice, but it was almost like being drunk, so I wouldnt suggest being high on the stuff all the time. But dont be afraid to experiment. Im not sure why it lasted only 30 minutes. When i took this, it was after a period of a few weeks when the valerian root kept getting less effective and shorter lasting each time I took it. Maybe my body developed a tolerance to it. Maybe my metabolism adapted and got rid of it faster. Maybe the brand I take isnt that great? I have no idea.

It is pretty expensive. If the steady decrease in effectiveness I experienced was indeed a tolerance, it probably wouldn't be cost efficient to take it every day. But again, don't be afraid to experiment. Take it for a week or so. If it gets less potent, stop taking it and only take it once in a while.

As far as other supplements go, I have tried Rhodiola rosea. There is only one thing this plant does, and it does it extremely well. It reduces the anxiety you get from stress. Have a big test you have tomorrow? You wont worry at all. Have to talk in front of a crowd tomorrow? u wont worry. Im not saying you wont feel nervous the next day when you're talking in front of those people, but it helps you get less worked up about stressful situations. Also, it increases mental (memory, thinking, etc) and physical performance. I have read VERY good things about magnesium and Vitamin B supplements. I suggest you try those too.

One thing I forgot to add. Valerian root is also used to treat anxiety if you have trouble falling asleep. I took 3 pills once before bed, and i had the most lucid dream i have ever had in my life. It was so real it was unbelievable. I can still picture it now in my head. Quite an experience haha.


----------



## TheGecko

I had some tablets with valerian root in to help me sleep, they had a sugar coating on so no nasty taste and they helped at the time. I'm more of a hardcore insomniac now though :|


----------



## Eleison

I took it for longer than I should have done, and it exacerbated my depression [be careful with this.] This was before I was on anti-depressants.
I find it has worked better for me in the Quiet Life tablets, which have other stuff as well as valerian. 
I see a homeopath now, so don't take anything else apart from the remedy I'm prescribed and my standard meds.


----------



## shiran009

Does valerian root really works?????


----------



## theCARS1979

wxolue said:


> I used to take valerian root. Get valerian root extract. Not the plant. The plant can cause liver damage. I took the capsule. Im sure it would taste absolutely horrible either way haha.
> 
> Its a tranquilizer, so the best definition I can provide is that it relaxes you, and makes it so its much easier for you to relax yourself. I took what was recommended on the bottle. This stopped working, so I started taking more and more until I took four times the recommended dose once. I can honestly tell you, that for 30 minutes, I have never felt better in my life. Not to mention I could EASILY talk to a girl that usually gives me a lot of anxiety. There was absolutely 0 anxiety. I was free, confident, and I actually wanted to interact with people. A taste of the end of SA if you will. My supply ran out so I stopped taking it since I started developing a tolerance to it.


Im going to try it, I need more confidence and I am running out of time.


----------



## QuackQuack

wxolue said:


> Companies that used to make valerian root thought that mixing the usually wasted plant part into the roots would be more cost effective. Thats why you have to be careful what kind you buy. Make sure it doesn't have the root.


Make sure it _only _has the root, you mean.

I was reading that herbal companies did the same exact thing with kava. Giving us toxic supplements in order to cut costs. This is why the FDA and safety testing exists, kids. :/

Taking valerian is the only thing that has worked for me. It produces a calming (if foggy) sensation when I'm all anxious and panicky. I'm worried about side effects, though, and feel like I'm developing a tolerance, which I worry will make me _more_ anxious when I stop taking it.


----------

